# Age of Empires 2: Neue Erweiterung Forgotten Empires - Mega-Mod mit HD-Grafik



## SebastianThoeing (21. Februar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Age of Empires 2: Neue Erweiterung Forgotten Empires - Mega-Mod mit HD-Grafik* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Age of Empires 2: Neue Erweiterung Forgotten Empires - Mega-Mod mit HD-Grafik


----------



## coaxspi (21. Februar 2012)

Super!

Ich spiel das Game immer noch gerne. Vor allem im Multiplayer zock ich gerne mit Freunden/Brüdern ....


----------



## robby23 (21. Februar 2012)

Ja wie geil ist das denn bitte?


----------



## IceGamer (21. Februar 2012)

Geile Sache 
Eines der besten Strategiespiele überhaupt!

Ich hoffe, dass es bald wieder einen neuen Titel gibt und vll. weichen die dann neuen Entwickler ja von der bisherigen Vorgehensweise ab und gehen wieder in der Zeit zurück 

Das kommende Onlineding können die behalten, hat aus meiner Sicht genauso  viel mit AoE zu tun, wie die letzten beiden Ableger der C&C-Reihe mit dem wahren Command & Conquer


----------



## SirForce (21. Februar 2012)

Sehr, sehr geil. Ich hoffe ich finde meine alten AoE2 Discs noch, das würde ich unglaublich gerne mal spielen!


----------



## HMCpretender (21. Februar 2012)

Ja ist denn heut schon Weihnachten? Hoffentlich kompatibel zur deutschen Version - ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Nabo (21. Februar 2012)

Da frägt man sich wie primitiv die Erfinder sind, dass Sie auf den Namen des Age of Empires III Mods The Forgotten Empires zurückgreifen. Oder sind das die selben Entwickler? Denn dann finde können wir uns auf bald auf einen wahnsinns Mod einstellen. Der für Age III war hammer geil.

http://www.moddb.com/mods/the-forgotten-empires


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Februar 2012)

SirForce schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr geil. Ich hoffe ich finde meine alten AoE2 Discs noch, das würde ich unglaublich gerne mal spielen!


 Ich habs noch hier, ob das allerdings noch läuft unter win7?


----------



## Septimus (21. Februar 2012)

Das wird ein Fest werden, dafür hole ich mir glatt noch mal AoEII  
Endlich mal was anderes als dieser ganze Onlinedreck den M$ in Arbeit hat oder präsentiert wie den M$ Online Flight Müll oder dieses AoE Online.~Würg~


----------



## phily (21. Februar 2012)

also bei mir läufts unter win7 64 tadellos


----------



## BiJay (21. Februar 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich habs noch hier, ob das allerdings noch läuft unter win7?


 Bedingt, ja. Hilfestellung dazu findet man unter Age of Empires Age of Empires 2 - Fehlerbehebung Windows 7 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## HMCpretender (22. Februar 2012)

Wenn man nach dem Spielstart die Explorer.exe mit dem Taskmanager abschießt läuft es normal, ansonsten gibts Farbverfälschungen. Die explorer.exe sollte man dann anschließend ebenfalls über den Taskmanager wieder starten, da Windows sonst unbenutzbar bleibt.

Man kann das ganze automatisieren - siehe den Post unter mir.


----------



## Cysion (22. Februar 2012)

Super!


----------



## Seuchenpferd (22. Februar 2012)

ein AoFE-Artikel auf pcgames.de. Ich bin begeistert.

Dann möchte ich mich mal kurz vorstellen. Ich treibe mich in der  internationalen AOEII-Community [www.aoczone.net] unter dem Pseudonym "Seuchenpferd" herum und bin innerhalb des Age of Empires II: Forgotten Empires-Entwicklerteams das "Mädchen für alles". 

Zunächst einmal möchte ich klarstellen. Dass es sich bei AOFE nicht um eine Modifikation sondern um eine vollwertige Expansion handelt. Nebst technischen Verbesserungen (u.a. werden die Probleme mit AOEII unter Windows 7 der Vergangenheit angehören) und verbessertem Multiplayer-Balancing wird es ebenfalls neuen Singleplayer-Content geben.





Nabo schrieb:


> Da frägt man sich wie primitiv die Erfinder sind, dass Sie auf den Namen des Age of Empires III Mods The Forgotten Empires zurückgreifen. Oder sind das die selben Entwickler


Uns Primitivität vorzuwerfen ist ziemlich starker Tobak. Zur Aufklärung. Am Anfang wurde an einem namenlosen Projekt gearbeitet, Zufälligerweise kam sowohl Cysion (dem Initiator und Kopf des Projekts) und mir  am selben verregneten Herbstmorgen der Einfall die Expansion "Forgotten Empires" zu taufen. Andere Namen die herumschwirrten waren u.a. Forgotten Worlds (klang für unseren Geschmack zu sehr nach Jurassic Park) und Reconquista. Wir haben erst später erfahren, dass für AOEIII eine gleichnamige Modifikation existiert.  Mag zwar unglücklich sein, aber da es sich um Expansionen für zwei komplett unterschiedliche Spiele handelt sehen wir darin kein Problem.

zur aktuellen Lage:
Die fünf neuen Völker sind integriert und voll funktionisfähig. Momentan befinden wir uns in einer Closed Beta Phase. Wir sind froh darüber, dass wir bei der Ideenentwicklung und beim Balancing auf die Erfahrung eines circa zwanzigköpfigen Betatester-Teams zurückgreifen können. Dieses Beta-Team setzt aus "Pro-Spielern" und "Experten" zusammen, die über langjährige Spielepraxis und Turniererfahrung verfügen. Die Erweiterung wird von Online-Spielern für Online-Spieler entwickelt.  Dadurch ist gewährleistet, dass sich auch AOFE, trotz der zahlreichen kleinen Verbesserungen, wie ein klassisches "Age of Empires" anfühlen wird und sich sowohl Profis als auch Casual Gamer sofort zurechtfinden werden.
Am kommenden Wochenende wird eine Demoversion erstmals einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit im Rahmen einer LAN-Party in Prag vorgestellt. Mit einer Public Beta ist noch in diesem Frühling zu rechnen.

Nebst der Facebook-Page, die bereits im PCG-Artikel verlinkt worden ist möchte ich noch auf folgenden Thread  im Forum von aoczone.net hinweisen (Englisch), dort findet ihr nochmals sämtliche Änderungen/ Fixes aufgelistet und erfahrt die neuesten Infos.


AoCZone • New Expansion (updated 20 Feb: Trailer added) [1]




Mit freundlichen Grüssen
Seuchenpferd


----------



## Elrigh (22. Februar 2012)

Es gibt schon seit längerer Zeit zwei funktionierende Fanmods um auf High-Res zu spielen, insofern nix Neues. Die Mod selber hingegen ist neu und interessant.


----------



## sanhd7 (29. Oktober 2012)

unwichtig*


----------



## S0ullp (9. November 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich eine funktionierende deutsche version und welche voraussetzungen gibt es?


----------



## EnemyKillah (10. Januar 2013)

Eine deutsche Version ist in Arbeit.Ich hab bei ZeroEmpires nachgefragt.


----------

